# venison jerky



## bigturk_80 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm going to give a crack at making some venison jerky, I've got tons left over in my freezer and I want to use some up. I'm wondering if anyone here could share a marinade or curing recipe. Something simple, easy, where the taste of the meat comes through. Thanks guys.

One other thing, I've done jerky in my smoker and dehydrator, has anyone tried smoking for a short period of time and finishing in a dehydrator?

Kevin


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 3, 2006)

Bigturk,
         Ive done several batches in the smoke but never tried any in a dehydrater. If ya want a pretty simple recipe check out the thread in makin Jerky
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=685

should help ya out a bit.
                                     Todd


----------

